# Infuse et metadonée



## volosc (10 Avril 2020)

Bonjour, j'ai cherché sur le Forum mais je n'ai pas trouvé de reponse.Je ne sais pas si je suis pas doué mais j'ai un souci avec Infuse.

Je l'utilise avec mon Apple TV 4k, un disque dur branché sur ma box SFR.. 

Première chose: je n'ai pas d'icônes librairie sur ma page d'accueil, j'ai juste mes dossiers partagés. Du coup, je n'ai pas accès à la globalité de mes fichiers d'un coup d'oeil..

Deuxième chose: sur des films connus pas de souci, l'appli retrouve les données..sur des séries moins connus, des vidéos diverses( film, concert, clip) il ne retrouve pas..ce n'est pas le plus grave mais je souhaite customiser le truc.. en affichant une image par épisode ou le concert et  éventuellement des données.. et la rien ne marche..

Par exemple, je met une image avec le nom du dossier mais rien n'apparaît..du coup c'est beaucoup moins joli .. 

Quelqu'un peut me dire comment faire ? J'ai regarder le site mais où je suis nul en anglais c'est possible ou ce que j'essaie de faire eest à côté de la plaque..

Merci..


----------

